
Pay Per Post: Google Uses Every Trick To Beat Yahoo In Japan - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/09/pay-per-post-google-uses-every-trick-to-beat-yahoo-in-japan/
======
coglethorpe
So it's bad if _I_ buy links and keywords-laden posts, but it's OK if Google
does it themselves. Maybe it's just OK if I buy posts on Japanese blogs only?

